# Apple TV 4K image non stable .. parfois



## StownGR (30 Novembre 2019)

Bonsoir à tous
jai acquis hier un Apple TV 4K.

jai bien suivi le branchement sur le site car j’ai actuellement une TV OLED 4K qui me sort du Dolby vision LG55C7V
Une barre de son LG SK10Y ( qui me sort aussi du Dolby Atmos )

étant un fou de film de jeux .. j’ai pris l’Apple TV4K car j’avais vu pu voir qu’Apple propose beaucoup de nouveaux continues en Atmos/Vision.

bref j’installe le tout tout se passe bien il me détecte donc bien le Dolby vision...

Par contre l’image saute , genre je regarde quelque chose ( SEE ) ça saute 1 s ça reviens mais c’est assez aléatoire, sur les noirs aussi j’ai aussi des points blancs comme ça rapide ( chose que j’ai pas par exemple sur netflix directement sur la tv or sur Apple TV je l’ai ) mais surtout la juste avant mon écran qui m’a affiché ça ( vidéo mise dans le post )

Savez  vous d’où ça peut venir ?

en HDMI celui reliant l’Apple tv à ma télé et celui de la PS4 pro ( donc normalement bon ) et de la barre de son à la télé c’est un câble que j’avais acheté que j’avais du payé 15 euros je crois mais Compatible  également.

a savoir que j’arrive bien sûr à sortir du vision Atmos
mais avec les saccades que j’ai mentionné.


très franchement je pense que ce sont mes câbles qui sont plus top mais j’aimerai  en être sur, j’étais même près à acheter 3 câbles Beklin sur le site d’Apple car à priori c’est du lourd ( vu des articles sur internet et même Apple recommandé )

bref aidez moi svp

car  je suis un peu dégoûté quand meme
merci

PS: je n’arrive pas à montrer ma vidéo oh photo
en gros l’écran deviens blanc
noir
blanc noir
blanc avec des genres de carrés neige ...
sa sautille quoi ..

merci


----------



## Oizo (30 Novembre 2019)

D'après la description c'est un problème de connectique. Si avec un autre câble de qualité le problème persiste, c'est que la sortie HDMI de l'AppleTV a un problème.


----------



## altaroinj (26 Octobre 2021)

Hello StownGr


StownGR a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous
> jai acquis hier un Apple TV 4K.
> 
> jai bien suivi le branchement sur le site car j’ai actuellement une TV OLED 4K qui me sort du Dolby vision LG55C7V
> ...


Hello StownGR,
Je sais que le message date un peu mais as-tu réussi à solutionner ton problème ?
J’ai exactement les mêmes symptômes (avec quasi le même matos, à l’exception de la TV qui est une E7N).
J’ai bien essayé différents câbles qui marchent tous avec mes autre périphériques (PS4, MiBox 3, etc) mais rien n’y fait.
Et si un changement de câble a marché, je veux bien la référence de ceux que tu as achetés.
@ tte.


----------



## homerbd (28 Décembre 2021)

Entre un bon câble hdmi et un très bon câble hdmi j'ai vu la différence. A l'époque j'ai investi dans les Monster Cable hdmi hauts débits (les black platinium)
https://monsterproducts.eu/collections/connectique


----------

